# Another Box Joint Jig



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I know there are hundreds of box joint jigs out there, but I thought I would throw my prototype on the pile. The attached PDF file has pics and explanations...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Pretty slick George. Nice post!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a good one George, it's been added to my list of future projects. By the way, for the past couple of weeks all emails bigger than a couple of lines of text have been bouncing back as they did a while back.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Are they Yahoo addresses, Harry? I've been getting a lot of Yahoo destined mail bouncing after several days saying they've timed out.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good one George....into the filing cabinet.....AL


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dpine77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank You George. I might try this one myself.


----------



## lerrob (Nov 9, 2010)

thank you George for this thread, exploded views are useful.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

thank you George. Very nice, very clever, very good presentation.


----------



## Binder (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks George just what I needed.


----------

